# Let's talk shifter knobs



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Im in!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Could this possibly lead into custom designed models? If not still interested.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Interested


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Could this possibly lead into custom designed models? If not still interested.


Possible...

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Depending on what they look like and the price I'd be interested.

Subscribed.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Im game. Depending on design and if reasonably priced.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Im game. Depending on design and if reasonably priced.


Same here. I kind of like the stock knob, but depending on what they look like, I might be more interested


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in!

Sent from the one and only Galaxy S3-SS.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Alright. I think I've settled on a Type-R style shifter. This would be the most common and the most popular. 

This google image is the best representation of what these would look like, minus the engraved shift pattern on the top:










I'm thinking exact dimensions will be slightly larger than the current shifter. 

This will be machined out of solid aluminum. I can have my brother render the CAD drawings for the part, have my cousin machine me a test model, and I could have it in my hands mid next week. Since I have all of my resources in place, this is going to move quickly. A group buy will be started when I have a good, finalized design.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Liking the sound of it so far

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I like the idea of the Type-R style but I would like Cruze in the middle of the number.

I love this style of numbers








But love this color and style knob


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll see how much extra it would cost me to have something engraved at the top. Right now, the plan is to make them blank. Those who drive manuals don't need to be reminded where the gears are. If I can get engraving done, I'll let you know.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

At Least engraved to say something like "Cruze" or "Cruze LT"


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

How about rs even...


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

GE Axiom said:


> How about rs even...


Andrei, custom engraving for everyone!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I 'm in as long as it doesn't look like this:






Or maybe if it did, it would bring a sense of mystery to the car LOL. OK I'm in! How about the old Hurst T-bone shifter handle.(If any of you are old enough to remember that).


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Very interested... depends on price...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

I can tell you right now, from having an engraved one in my cobalt, you're not going to want engraving in the top of the shifter. After a little bit of traffic you hand will be tore up. 

Personally I'm a big fan of the stock shifter. This looks good but I hated the last metal shifter I had because I had to put a towel over it to drive it after the car sat in the heat all day 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This will be big.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm very game for this. I need something heavier.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Actually i like to preserve stock leather knobs because its brand new and just play with aftermarket ones... and weighted ones are nice.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> For manuals of course.


Awe. My wannabe 6M would totally rock a manual shift knob if the reverse lockout could substitute the button.

Hmm, that gives me an idea. Find the entire manual shift assembly in Cocoa, replace the knob, and use the factory boot. I could still have the manual shift, etc. but no one would ever know. It could totally look like a manual!

******* be like, look at that stick!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Only thing I know about shifter knobs, at least according to our DMV. You are not suppose to touch them while driving. Manual transmission, of course. 

2012 2LT came with a beautiful leather covered knob, I can live with that.

Regarding the shifting diagram on the top of the knob, only glanced at it once, never again. But shouldn't this be illuminated at night in case I do forget?

Can't recall the many different MT pre-50's vehicle's I have owned having any kind of a shifter diagram on them. You were suppose to know that.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

My only prob is if you get someone who doesn't know your cars shift pattern. 

Like valet parking or family members borrowing the car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> My only prob is if you get someone who doesn't know your cars shift pattern.
> 
> Like valet parking or family members borrowing the car.
> 
> ...


"Where the heck is reverse?!?!?"










Really, really like that.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I totally forgot about an aluminum knob being well over 100 degrees in the summer. That and I don't find that style knob very attractive at all means I'm out. Very cool idea though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Why don't we just get them laser etched 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> My only prob is if you get someone who doesn't know your cars shift pattern.
> 
> Like valet parking or family members borrowing the car.
> 
> ...


Ha, avoid valet parking and family members like the plague. They can wreck their own vehicles. Was forced to use valet parking in Chicago when my Cavalier was new. Such a mess and a rush, didn't notice three dents in that brand new car until I got home. Since then, been taking the train.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Roccityroller said:


> I can tell you right now, from having an engraved one in my cobalt, you're not going to want engraving in the top of the shifter. After a little bit of traffic you hand will be tore up.
> 
> Personally I'm a big fan of the stock shifter. This looks good but I hated the last metal shifter I had because I had to put a towel over it to drive it after the car sat in the heat all day
> 
> This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


My stock shifter is showing signs of wear after ~31k miles, and while it is nice, I'm not a huge fan of it. Just being honest.



iKermit said:


> This will be big.


That's what she said. 



Chevyderek72 said:


> I totally forgot about an aluminum knob being well over 100 degrees in the summer. That and I don't find that style knob very attractive at all means I'm out. Very cool idea though.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Do you have any suggestions for a different style knob? I wasn't too fond of round knobs, and there aren't a whole lot of other options. There's no saying that if these are well-priced and popular that we wouldn't be able to do a group buy for a different design after the first group buy goes through. I need ideas though. Once I have the measurements I need, we'll be good to go.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm game. Count me in.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Good idea but I wanted to let you guys know that Blox does make an adapter for us to be able to use their shift knobs. However, I'm not sure what size thread we have.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Good idea but I wanted to let you guys know that Blox does make an adapter for us to be able to use their shift knobs. However, I'm not sure what size thread we have.


The adapter also substantially raises the total height of the shifter. The throw is long enough as it is, we don't need it feeling like a truck. It is also 12x1.25 and threads into the shifter rod. Our shifters knobs aren't threaded around the position of the lockout so this wouldn't work. Furthermore, our shifter thread pitch is 10x1.25. 

I've seen these in other places as well and I don't really consider them to be an option due to the look and raised height of the shifter.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Once i can see/price them i'll be 100%, though for now definitely count me in. And i agree with Xtreme here, the shorter the better.



XtremeRevolution said:


> I've seen these in other places as well and I don't really consider them to be an option due to the look and raised height of the shifter.


Quick question though; (i may have read/forgot it from the first post) What idea did you have for the material/shape/color? The pic for the Type-R shift didn't load so that might answer my question once i see it at home.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Your correct that it would raise the shifter as would most of the retail ones. However, I'm curious by how much and what is needed for the install. I wonder if you're supposed to remove the stock reverse lockout lever and replace with the aftermarket one. If that is the case, then the height would remain similar. I had looked at buying the MOMO nero but never pulled the trigger. The image of that one shows the reverse capable one as being shorter and thus looks like you would keep the stock reverse lockout lever. 

Either way, this is a very good idea and I'd love to see a prototype.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm a fan of round shifter knobs like the ones i posted before what about this instead of the M3 put RS or ECO or LTZ whichever you want.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

One knob I would really like to replace, well four of them, for the door locks. Doesn't have be leather or gold, just have a mushroom on top, so I can get a hold of it.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> One knob I would really like to replace, well four of them, for the door locks. Doesn't have be leather or gold, just have a mushroom on top, so I can get a hold of it.


That's what she said. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Chevyderek72 said:


> That's what she said.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Perfect

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Come to think of it. Maybe your friend can CNC an adapter for a common thread pattern. Idc I want a momo one that's in the local Jdm shop. I know the kid who works there and it's like perfectly balanced and it doesn't get hot because its leather wrapped. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> That's what she said.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Lmao!


Had that design in my MR2 back in the day. Forgot to put my window shade up one day and couldn't drive it at lunch.

That design in carbon fiber would look sweet.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd be in. I want to take mine off to keep it in good shape (as mentioned previously). As long as the price is reasonable.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Making progress...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Got the dimensions dialed in a bit more. 

Stock shifter is 2.15" wide at the widest point and 2.15" tall. This one is 2" wide and 2.625" tall so it will be 1/2" taller than the stock shifter. The base diameter is 1.4", which is the same diameter as the lockout ring.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It's go time!










Can anyone here double check that M10x1.25 is in fact the size and thread pitch for the shifter before I send this off to get machined?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lookin good


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks good - reminds me of my shifter in my '08 civic si. Warning in the summer time, these get very hot!


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

It's not that they get hot, but that they get COLD!!!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Roccityroller said:


> I can tell you right now, from having an engraved one in my cobalt, you're not going to want engraving in the top of the shifter. After a little bit of traffic you hand will be tore up.
> 
> Personally I'm a big fan of the stock shifter. This looks good but I hated the last metal shifter I had because I had to put a towel over it to drive it after the car sat in the heat all day
> 
> This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


Forgot about the heat! Reminds me of my 1957 MGA. No convertible top with a hard plastic shifter knob. Hotter than the sun when hot outside. Not to mention the engraving. Don't want to wear driving gloves bc of shifter!


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

I dig this. Custom engraved would be epic


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sent the plans to my cousin today. I should have the prototype made within a week.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Fantastic


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Two shifter knobs are getting made today and will be shipped out today or Monday. 

Pricing is looking like somewhere around $50-$65, *anodized, with engraving*. Price will really depend on how many orders we get in the group buy. Engraving will be the same for all of them so we will have to decide on what we want. I'm thinking the shift pattern, a Chevy bowtie, or both. We will also have to decide on a specific anodizing color. I was thinking either match the silver or the piano black in the car trim. 

I will need a commitment in a group buy of 10 orders before we are good to go. The more people we have in on it, the cheaper it will be.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Xtreme put me down. I'll buy one off you.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I would like a Custom one done id pay more.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## HMDracing (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd love to get one, but aren't some shifters press on?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

HMDracing said:


> I'd love to get one, but aren't some shifters press on?


Supposedly someone thought this, but I haven't actually heard any reports of people being unable to unscrew their shifters. Naturally, you'd have to make sure you can get your own shifter off before ordering one of these.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Supposedly someone thought this, but I haven't actually heard any reports of people being unable to unscrew their shifters. Naturally, you'd have to make sure you can get your own shifter off before ordering one of these.


I still can't get mine off.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Probably doesn't really matter, but my cobalts shifter is pressed onto the splined shaft and has a similar reverse lockout so maybe the cruze is similar. Anyways, im down for an engraved one with shift pattern.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Is there anyone here with a 2013 Cruze who was able to get their shifter knob off? I just wanted to make sure GM didn't change something for later years that would make it impossible to change shifter knobs. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

What I have heard is that the sonic have a press fitted knobs and the cruze has a screw off. Twist it to the left and it should come off. Remember they are pretty screwed in tight so apply a little bit of force.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll give mine a good twist and see if it comes off. 2013.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I'm 100% sure my 2012 ECO is a press fit and now every time I shift it spins pissed. Now I get to call Chevy and see what I have to replace to quit the spinning.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well I'm 100% sure my 2012 ECO is a press fit and now every time I shift it spins pissed. Now I get to call Chevy and see what I have to replace to quit the spinning.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Can you pull it off? If it spins, it should come off. If it's the knob, you can just epoxy it back on without ever knowing the difference. There is a way to get my knobs to fit however, and it's quite easy but you need to get yours off first. 

What's the build date on your Cruze?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Its a latter 2011 build. Nov 2011

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a 2013 Cruze 2LT, and cannot for the life of me remove the shift knob. I work for a Chevy dealer and not even the techs can do it. A guide from GM Global Direct shows that the entire boot assembly needs to be removed!


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine won't come off either. I tried again twisting it today and unless I put everything I have into it she won't come off... I don't want to break it so it free spins nor do I want to epoxy it lol.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to give this a spin (yuk yuk) yet, but I'll try to today. Would be ultra silly if you had to remove the boot to get the shifter knob off though, not sure what kind of apparatus would hold it on if that is the case.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

For the record, when my knob starting wearing out prematurely, the dealership replaced the entire assembly, and not just the knob. Mine is twist also.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds to me like GM changed them from twist to press fit some time around Nov. 2012. 

The problem isn't getting this new knob to fit; but rather getting the old knob off. I already have a design for a knob specifically for people who have the press fit shaft. Devin was able to get his off. Here's what the shaft looks like.









Basically, if you can break it loose, you can pull it off. From that point, I can either design a new knob or you can thread the shaft with a M10x1.25 die and screw on a different knob. The shaft in that picture is 11.8mm in diameter so it should thread decently enough. Worst case, you epoxy the old one back on. 

Not entirely sure which route to take yet. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sounds to me like GM changed them from twist to press fit some time around Nov. 2012.


I think you mean Nov. 2011, MY2012.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I think you mean Nov. 2011, MY2012.


Right. My mistake.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi h3LLon3arth

Remember that you can send me a private message if you need my assistance. Let me know how I can help. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi h3LLon3arth
> 
> Remember that you can send me a private message if you need my assistance. Let me know how I can help.
> 
> ...


This is an issue I can fix with an awesome shifter knob.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome! Just reminding you that I'm here if you have any specific questions about the shift knob or other vehicle parts and features! I hope you find an awesome shift knob and are able to replace it!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Awesome! Just reminding you that I'm here if you have any specific questions about the shift knob or other vehicle parts and features! I hope you find an awesome shift knob and are able to replace it!
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Thanks and if I need anything ill let you know.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Xtreme any luck on the shift knobs? mines is starting to peel lol and I'm looking for a replacement shift knob . Mines is a twist off by the way.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Calintz said:


> Hey Xtreme any luck on the shift knobs? mines is starting to peel lol and I'm looking for a replacement shift knob . Mines is a twist off by the way.


Hes still at a stand still until we can figure out a easy way to:
1. find a easy way to remove the press fit knobs
2. Figure out a easy way to modify the knob or shifter to have it work.

He has to purchase a minimum of 50 knobs per batch and this will only be a direct swap for cruzes built prior to Nov. 11'
there prob wont be enough people to buy all 50.
Plus Sonic owners are press fit as well.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Hes still at a stand still until we can figure out a easy way to:
> 1. find a easy way to remove the press fit knobs
> 2. Figure out a easy way to modify the knob or shifter to have it work.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's true =\. Crap this is what I get for buying a first year car lol.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I think you mean Nov. 2011, MY2012.


My car is a late MY'12 build, I think it was built in May 2012, and it has the screw on knob. I ordered the car right before the cutoff date for '12 MY orders. Based on that I would think this change was maybe implemented for '13 MY builds (unless someone has shown otherwise?). That, or they contracted the part out to a new supplier and they implemented over time, with several functional build trials before 100% implementation.

XR, maybe you'll need two different threads inside the knobs depending on which type of shifter. For earlier builds with the threaded knob you already have a design that works, but for later builds with the press-on knob maybe a larger thread diameter is necessary, one where the minor thread diameter just clears the knurling on the shaft so that the owner can epoxy it in place. Another thing to try might be LocTite thread lock, and to remove the knob you just need to heat it up before twisting it off.

With a little creativity (and since the knob is billet aluminum) you may get away with one thread for both applications just boring the knob to a slightly larger diameter than the "ideal" spec for the thread, and then threading it. The thread's pitch diameter and major diameter would be the same but the minor diameter would increase. I don't know if this would work or not, you'd have to measure the diameter of the press-fit shaft knurling and then look up the diameter specs for the (M10x1.25?) thread.

Another thing to consider is whether the thread inside the threaded knobs is tapered or straight. I have a feeling it's tapered and this is how the knob gets tight as you screw it on. Mounting a billet aluminum knob with a straight cut thread may require the use of LocTite to secure it in its final orientation if there is to be engraving on it and you can't bottom it out to tighten it.

It may be neccesary to index the threads relative to any engraving done to ensure the knob sits properly on the shaft relative to the reverse lockout collar (not an issue without engraving). I know if I tighten mine down an extra turn so it's really tight the knob sits too low and the collar won't lift enough to get it into reverse. I would imagine the threads on the shifter are indexed for this reason but you would have to look at several cars and compare where the threads start to be sure, they may not be depending on the mfg process.

Anodizing is a great idea as it will toughen the surface and make it more wear resistant. A project I worked on a while ago had some prototype parts "hard" anodized and the resulting finish was kinda cool, a matte grey kind-of and apparently very durable from a wear standpoint. Be careful specifying funcional or Engineering processes for a cosmetic application, though, as often the process will vary with little attention paid to cosmetics.

Anodizing can be very wear resistant, but it is a very thin coating and will not resist deep scratches or denting much more than the base material. Choosing a base material with higher hardness and scratch resistance will make a more durable product, with or without anodizing. Soma aluminums take to anodizing better than others, your shop connections would be able to advise you on this with advice from their anodizing place.

Just tossing some random thoughts your way. Cool project, sorry I didn't see the thread sooner...


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Are we maybe over thinking how to get this done? Can we replace the entire shifter assembly with one that has the screw on type? Have a look at #1 in the photo. This shifter assembly is ~$65. Not 100% sure it is the screw on type but I selected 2011 model year.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> Are we maybe over thinking how to get this done? Can we replace the entire shifter assembly with one that has the screw on type? Have a look at #1 in the photo. This shifter assembly is ~$65. Not 100% sure it is the screw on type but I selected 2011 model year.


If fit/form/function of the two parts is the same (in this case it is) a new part number usually replaces an old one, or the same part number is used even if there is a change to the part. If you order a shifter assembly you may get older stock with a screw-on knob, but there will be no guarantee. Your parts counter guy will not be able to tell you, and in most cases they will ask you to physically check the number on the shifter itself to confirm it is the correct unit they're ordering since they can't check it based only on the car's VIN number. Stupid, and seems to be that way just for shifter assemblies for some reason... I've never run into that with any other parts. I doubted it at first, then a second parts guy at an on-line parts place told me the exact same thing.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Could always go dumpster diving through a junk yard too!


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Did the group buy end? I'd really like something a bit different. I bought a MOMO Nero R for the stock replacement but I'd like to able to swap something out every so often. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rayray718 said:


> Did the group buy end? I'd really like something a bit different. I bought a MOMO Nero R for the stock replacement but I'd like to able to swap something out every so often.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The problem came down to many people not being able to get their old shifter knobs off. Some were screwed on while others were press fit. It was determined that the newer design were all press-fit so I gave up on the idea. Only myself and Terry are using the machined aluminum knobs and I'm neither of us will be selling ours. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

That's too bad. Raceseng makes some that look similar to what you proposed, but they're in the $150 range. My search continues...!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rayray718 said:


> That's too bad. Raceseng makes some that look similar to what you proposed, but they're in the $150 range. My search continues...!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I could have w LOT of knobs made for that price. 

Are you sure yours is a twist off?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Mines definitely twist off. I've got a MOMO Nero on it now, but I want a second to change it up every so often (I get bored easily)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rayray718 said:


> Mines definitely twist off. I've got a MOMO Nero on it now, but I want a second to change it up every so often (I get bored easily)
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I might just set up a group buy then. Maybe enough people with a twist-off knob would be interested in one. I need to have at least 5 in order for it to be worth my time. Price would depend on the order size.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Well count me in! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still happy with the leather covered shift knob that came stock with my 2LT.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I might just set up a group buy then. Maybe enough people with a twist-off knob would be interested in one. I need to have at least 5 in order for it to be worth my time. Price would depend on the order size.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I'm in


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> Your correct that it would raise the shifter as would most of the retail ones. However, I'm curious by how much and what is needed for the install. I wonder if you're supposed to remove the stock reverse lockout lever and replace with the aftermarket one. If that is the case, then the height would remain similar. I had looked at buying the MOMO nero but never pulled the trigger. The image of that one shows the reverse capable one as being shorter and thus looks like you would keep the stock reverse lockout lever.
> 
> Either way, this is a very good idea and I'd love to see a prototype.



Would you still want the MOMO nero shift knob? I actually have one that I don't want anymore and it was on my Cruze. Fit perfectly. I'd sell it for about $80 shipped.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> Would you still want the MOMO nero shift knob? I actually have one that I don't want anymore and it was on my Cruze. Fit perfectly. I'd sell it for about $80 shipped.


How does it function with the reverse ring? Keep it or remove it?


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> How does it function with the reverse ring? Keep it or remove it?
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


The reverse lockout stays where it is and still functions as though it's stock. The MOMO Nero isn't very heavy though. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rayray718 said:


> The reverse lockout stays where it is and still functions as though it's stock. The MOMO Nero isn't very heavy though.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Does the knob have a recess for the reverse lockout, or do you see a shaft when looking at the shifter from the side?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Its recessed. You don't see any of the shaft. I might have a picture of the knob installed. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Does the knob have a recess for the reverse lockout, or do you see a shaft when looking at the shifter from the side?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Here's some pictures. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> Here's some pictures.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I want one! Link me now! lol 

Still have your used one for sale?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

is there any way possible I could switch my stock shifter even though Im automatic lol?  I really like that design extreme!!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> is there any way possible I could switch my stock shifter even though Im automatic lol?  I really like that design extreme!!


You'll have to see if it will work. In my old automatic it had a spring which allowed you to push down to shift the car between gears. This might be for a manul without the reverse ring

Amazon.com: MOMO Nero Shift Knob: Automotive

^ You mean this one


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Let's get this started. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...minum-shifter-knob-group-buy.html#post1335218


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

FYI everybody, all the manual assemblies should be swappable. My dealer told me that they wouldn't swap even between models due to being different part numbers, so I tried it anyways and it worked out perfectly. It's in my build thread. I just need to figure out which year assembly to order for the screw off knob so I can try that one to verify. Parts guys don't always know as much as they think they do, lol.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Psycho, that's true. However, in a case like this there's always a chance the new part (pressed on) uses the same part number as the old one (screw on).

The only time it's absolutely necessary to change the GM part number with a part change is if there's a change to the fit/form/function of the part. In this case, if the only change was to the fit of the knob the part may be the same.

Having said that, if you look in the online parts look up on a site like GMPartsDirect, you'll see the knob, boot and shifter assembly all listed as separate parts but you can only buy the whole assembly. It is possible that the parts were originally available separately, but now superseded by new numbers identifying the assemblies since it's not meant to be disassembled.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Psycho, that's true. However, in a case like this there's always a chance the new part (pressed on) uses the same part number as the old one (screw on).
> 
> The only time it's absolutely necessary to change the GM part number with a part change is if there's a change to the fit/form/function of the part. In this case, if the only change was to the fit of the knob the part may be the same.
> 
> ...


And then we have our winged friends who poke themselves with the star tips too often and issue a new engineering change level on a part just because, which then changes the end of the part number or sometimes most of the part number!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

